# Rice in a crock pot - in separate pan?



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw a cooking show recently - just caught a glimpse - of a meal being cooked in a crock pot and she had rice in the center of the crock pot in what looked like a separate container. 

I need to leave my crock pot on all day - 9-10 hours while I'm at work. Rice and noodles have always turned to inedible mush when I just throw them in with the rest of the ingredients.

Have any of you ever tried that and if so, how is it done?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I've never heard/seen it done that way, but I'm following this thread in case others know the answer 

In the meantime though, my MIL would cook rice in a thermos so that it was ready by supper time. 

You would need a good thermos that holds heat very well, and obviously one big enough for your family's rice needs. I think she would first heat the thermos with boiling water and then have her rice and boiling water ready. She would then empty the heating water out, put in the rice and the boiling water, seal, shake gently and let sit until supper time.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like she was using a Thermal Cooker. It's like a non-electric crock pot. I just received a "Saratoga Jack" thermal cooker. Today, I made a pot of Chicken Vegetable Soup. You boil it for 2-4 min. Pop it in the unit. Shut the lid. I opened it up an hour later and the potatoes, and carrots were very done and it was still so hot, it burnt my tongue. I could have left it alone for up to 8 hours and it still would have been hot enough to eat. They have youtube videos showing a chicken dish in one of the pots and rice in the other.

I have used mine three times and love it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Could it have been a simple plastic bowl to keep the rice separate? Put rice and correct amount of water in it so it can't soak up to much?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a separate bowl to cook rice in the slow cooker since I don't cook very much at a time. Just put 2 - 3 inches of water in the bottom of the cooker, rice and water in the separate bowl, cover lightly with foil and let cook. Don't use plastic -- the bowl needs to be metal. I used to have a special insert that would cook steamed breads and such in the pressure cooker and would also use that for rice. It had a perforated lid to allow steam in.


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I was cooking Irish oatmeal the other day and I noticed that a suggestion on the can was to parboil the oats then refrigerate the grain overnight. In the morning all that was needed was to heat the groats because they had soaked up the water.

I will try this with brown rice and see if it reduces the cooking time down to a few minutes.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We have a rice cooker which can double as a slow cooker. We have cooked black beans in it then added rice later on. We are using the rick cooker more than we use a slow cooker.


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

Crankin said:


> I was cooking Irish oatmeal the other day and I noticed that a suggestion on the can was to parboil the oats then refrigerate the grain overnight. In the morning all that was needed was to heat the groats because they had soaked up the water.
> 
> I will try this with brown rice and see if it reduces the cooking time down to a few minutes.


I still had to cook the rice last night for 20 minutes. Total cook time 25 min.


----------

